# Pizza Time



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2014)

Dough recpe;

*1  cup water*

*1 large tablespoon** olive oil*

*1 teaspoon** lemon juice*

*3/4 teaspoon** salt*

*1 large tablespoon** white sugar *

*1 tablespoon** dry milk powder*

*3 cups** bread flour*

*1 large teaspoon** active dry yeast*

*Dissolve the yeast for about ten minutes in the cup of warm water (105º) Combine all ingredients and knead by hand, or in Kitchenaid stand mixer on #2 using dough hook, for ten minutes. Form into ball and place in lightly oiled bowl covered with cling wrap for two hours, until doubled in size*













003.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 23, 2014






Once doubled in size turn out on a lightly floured surface, use rolling pin to make dough the size of the pizza stone.













004.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 23, 2014






Decorate with good quality tomato sauce, mozzarella cheese, and a layer of salami or pepperoni













006.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 23, 2014






Preheat oven to 420º and toss the pizza stone in there for a good 20 minutes while finishing off the decorations with some homemade Canadian bacon, wild hog Italian sausage, chopped onion, bell pepper, and black olives. Using a peel place the pizza on the stone in the 420º oven for about 18 minutes. Carefully remove from oven with the pizza peel and portion out with old world pizza cutter













008.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 23, 2014






Weighs about three times as much as a Round Table large combo, 1/4 the price, much better flavor, goes well with beer. RAY


----------



## mbogo (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!   I predict you will be an OTBS member shortly, love your posts!!   Maybe you should put some of that awesome IT sausage on the next one???

Happy smokin!


----------



## mbogo (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoops! I was drooling over the pics, then read the text.......  IT sausage


----------



## themule69 (Oct 23, 2014)

It looks very tasty!







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2014)

I have no idea what OTBS stands for.

Oh, Thinkin' Bout Something?

On The Bad Side?

Often Talkin' Bull Sh--?

Only The Bad Survive?

Obviously, That Be Stupid? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  RAY


----------



## brooksy (Oct 23, 2014)

sawhorseray said:


> I have no idea what OTBS stands for.
> 
> Oh, Thinkin' Bout Something?
> On The Bad Side?
> ...


  Order of Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah ha! Thanks for that Brooksy. RAY


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great looking ZA! Now get that thing in the smoker next time! Too big to fit in my Mini-ZA smoker!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

Last nights effort was a straight forward pepperoni and wild hog Italian sausage success. Today I'll be whipping out a batch of burger rolls and producing 15 pounds of a special burger mix. I'm like a squirrel getting ready for winter. My hip is getting replaced in about ten weeks so I'm trying to make sure I've got a freezer full of food that I like to eat, also to avoid my wife's cooking. RAY













001.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


















002.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


















003.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


















004.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 24, 2014)

Excellent!!!



~Martin


----------



## foamheart (Oct 24, 2014)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm trying to make sure I've got a freezer full of food that I like to eat, also to avoid my wife's cooking. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...... I love the look of your pizzas, they do look delicious. Those pizza stones are sure nice.

AND speaking of nice, Thats a nice looking cleaver ya got there.

Really nice thread. Good looking food too!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you very much Foamheart! Last year for Xmas Santa brought me a Kitchenaid stand mixer which improved my bread-making by at least 1000%, all of a sudden my bread and pizza dough wasn't like lead sinkers anymore. The meat clever in the pics has been in my family for at least 90 years that I know of. Having started my carpentry apprenticeship at the age of 17 under the watchful eye of old-country Italian journeymen I learned how to take care of tools and keep them REAL sharp. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2014)

Aside from Eggs Benedict I think one of the popular uses for the Canadian bacon we smoke is for going on a nice pizza. Smoking my own CB for $2.29lb. as opposed to having to pay $5.99 for a watered-down 6oz pack of flavorless stuff means no skimping













001.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Nov 2, 2014






The standard sauce and mozzarella foundation topped with a solid layer of salami and CB, better than Round Table would do you













004.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Nov 2, 2014






Some chopped onions and pineapple chunks, 400º for 18 minutes, slice and serve with ice cold beer.













005.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Nov 2, 2014






Off to the coast for a couple of days to brig home a load of Dungeness crab and ling cod fillets, man does not live on just pizza Life is good RAY


----------

